# Only 16 new threads in mortgage arrears and negative equity forum in 3 months!



## Brendan Burgess (20 Dec 2020)

This used to be one of the busiest forums. 

I was surprised to see so few recent posts, given that the the Central Bank is reporting that there are still over 20,000 people over three months in arrears.

Brendan


----------

